
Your dark mode toggle is broken - kilian
https://kilianvalkhof.com/2020/design/your-dark-mode-toggle-is-broken/
======
JMTQp8lwXL
Many sites have a toggle switch (a binary selection option) available in the
page's main navigation. Adding in a third state complicates the UX for what
should ultimately be a simple thing.

The article shows three separate buttons. That would take up too much real
estate in an important part of the page.

